# Bill paid, but they say they undercharged.



## Velominati (15 Aug 2011)

Hi all,

We had to pay a visit to the vets recently with our dog who was quite sick. We were quoted for an overnight stay and paid a deposit. During the night the dog became sicker and she required an operation, the vets told us it would be between 2 to 400 euro. our dog unfortunately didn't make it. the next day we went to the vets to pick her up and fix up our bill. The vet told us that under the circumstances she was only charging us for the original quote - we asked was she sure and she said yes. So we fixed up our bill paying the original quoted amount in full. In work today my husband received a phonecall from the vets office to say they were sorry but there was a balance on the account and we were undercharged. He hasn't paid the amount they're looking for as he didn't have his visa card with him but I just wanted to check out if in fact they're entitled legally to charge us the additional money after they said they we're not going to.
I just want to know where the law stands on this kind of issue.

Thanks

Velo


----------



## BillK (15 Aug 2011)

Did they sign the receipt with "Paid in Full" on it?


----------



## Velominati (15 Aug 2011)

yes I have the original invoice with a balance of zero on it showing that we paid the 250 originally quoted. We were never issued with any other bills.


----------



## blackgold (15 Aug 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dog.
I think the vet has charged quite enough for the service provided.
And you paid what you were asked for ..
You have done your bit


----------



## brigadear (15 Aug 2011)

Something similar happened to me a few years back but it was for my car. The manager(Not the owner) of the garage gave  me a discount of 300 euro as he did business with my missus. The work on the car was coming to 1800e as needed quite a bit of work, so paid 1500 euro, happy days, but I got a phone call from the actual owner the following Monday saying I had to pay the 300 euro, and that the manager had no business giving me a discount which is fair enough, but he did, so not my probleam, he got very agressive and rude, and this went for a few weeks,  to cut a long short short I told him to get lost and didn't pay him, your story is pretty much the same as mine.


----------



## Velominati (15 Aug 2011)

Thanks, I just want to be sure how to proceed here. We might tell them that they said we had paid in full and offer to make a donation to the dspca for some of the money they're looking for.


----------



## Subtitle (16 Aug 2011)

I'm sorry about the loss of your pet. 
You paid your bill. The error in calculating it (if any), is on their part alone. You are not responsible for that.


----------



## thedaras (16 Aug 2011)

Hi, something similar happened to me,but with an ESB bill.
I had switched providers and ESB sent me my final bill,about six months later I got a letter saying I owed another 150e,I put the fact that they had sent a final bill to me and I had paid it in full,they wanted me to pay in installments.
Anyhow,I switched back to them a few weeks ago,but they would only accept me back once my "arrears" were paid.


----------



## JP1234 (16 Aug 2011)

Velominati said:


> yes I have the original invoice with a balance of zero on it showing that we paid the 250 originally quoted. We were never issued with any other bills.




Then I can't see how they can come back and say you owe anything. Have they given you a breakdown of the extra costs?.

This sometimes happens at our vets, the vet tells you one price but when you go to pay at the desk we are given another but it is always sorted out there and then. It sounds to me like the vet hasn't communicated with who ever does the invoicing that they were only charging you the original price.

Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------

